# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] 2 Laptop Dell Latitude E6400

## kotsos___

Δυπήρυνα με 4Gb Ram.

Το 1 τα έχει όλα εκτός απο μπαταρία. +ssd 120GB + αυθεντικά win 10 pro (από αναβάθμιση win 7 χωρίς να έχουν συνδεθεί σε λογαριασμό microsoft).

Το 2 δεν έχει μπαταρία, cd drive και σκληρό. Τρέχει Knoppix από στικάκι.

Υπάρχει 1 φορτιστής και για τα δυο (όχι αυθεντικός Dell).

Και τα δυο πακέτο 120Ε και μαζί δώρο κάποια περιφερειακά (μια οθόνη απο νετμπουκ και κάποια cd drive)
12.jpg
Θεσσαλονίκη κέντρο

----------

